# Mihaniona



## greekgod (Oct 16, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how far Mihaniona is from the City center of Thessaloniki. Thanks


----------



## aacasino (Nov 22, 2008)

Our own apartment is going to be available for rent and the contract will be for a year minimum.

We have never rented before so we are only looking for serious tenants who will look after our home as they would their own home. In addition to this we are also very tolerant and wish to look after our tenants too. 

We know that the amount of 500 Euro is very low for the quality of the accommodation but we prefer to have the right person living there rather than focus on the money.
The 500 euro is for rental per month that will need to be paid into our Greek bank account.
The deposit will be 2 months in advance, plus the monthly rental in advance.

The electricity bills are the only expenses to pay. The petrol for the central heating and wood for the fire can be bought and delivered locally.
There is air conditioning but the apartment is cool in summer and warm in winter.
As it is situated on a hill you receive more sunlight than apartments in Thessaloniki
The telephone and Internet are now stopped but it is easy to reconnect. Those bills can be put in either your name or ours, whatever suits you and is easier but it will be your responsibility to pay them.
There is a LCD TV and English SKY satellite television installed but it will be an extra 30 euros a month for SKY. If the tenants prefers Greek TV only we will cancel the subscription and there will be nothing to pay.
There is plenty of storage in the loft. Parking is on the street outside but is easy to find spaces as it is a village.
There is a local street market every week plus there are restaurants, bars, shops, cafes and super markets in the village.

Plagiari is on a hill that looks over the airport and downtown Thessaloniki.
It is close proximity to downtown (30 minutes), the airport (10 minutes), the casino and nightclubs (10 minutes), the beach (10 minutes), local ski resorts (1 hr) and the beautiful beaches of Halkadiki (1 hr).
You also have the tranquility of a village too as well as proximity to all shopping malls and amenities.

The apartment is 70 m2 but has a feeling of ample space.
It is FULLY FURNISHED so you can arrive with just your suitcase.
We have a wonderful front balcony with wooden decking with a wonderful view that over looks Thessaloniki. It can be closed with nylon blinds in winter and there is a halogen heater to keep it warm. On warm days the blinds can be lifted to open up the space.
The main room is an American style living room with open kitchen, dining and a space for office work.
The bedrooms have an interconnecting door opening up the 2 rooms into 1 but can be easily converted back to 2 rooms for visiting guests. This is ideal if you have a baby to look after.
There is a back balcony which is ideal for drying laundry as it catches the sun.

All the neighbours are friendly and even though I don\'t speak Greek everyone always greets me and assists me in any way they can.

I have many photos of the apartment, local beach and ski resorts.
I hope you appreciate them and please don't hesitate to contact me if you are interested further in renting the apartment or have further question.


----------

